# Fullscreen FreeBSD Guest in VirtualBox Help



## markbsd (Nov 13, 2013)

How do I get a full screen for my FreeBSD guest OS running in VirtualBox on Windows?

I've done everything described here:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox#Installing_Guest_Additions_for_FreeBSD_guests

Still, HostKey+F doesn't give me a full screen!


----------



## grimgent (Nov 13, 2013)

Try this site
http://blog.davekoelmeyer.co.nz/2010/03/31/freebsd-8-0-x86-and-kde4-full-screen-in-virtualbox-3-1-4/


----------



## segfault (Nov 13, 2013)

I've had some luck in the past by setting my shell console with the vidcontrol command like this:

Get the list of video modes your hardware can support by typing the following:
`vidcontrol -i mode`
then choose which one you'd like to try and pre-pend the number with "MODE_" like this to set to that video resolution:
`vidcontrol MODE_327`
If you want to automatically set to that resolution at start up put the following in /etc/rc.conf:

```
allscreens_flags="MODE_374"
```


----------



## markbsd (Nov 16, 2013)

grimgent said:
			
		

> Try this site
> http://blog.davekoelmeyer.co.nz/2010/03/31/freebsd-8-0-x86-and-kde4-full-screen-in-virtualbox-3-1-4/



Thank you, @grimgent! Following this link precisely worked. I'm sure I've seen some of the veterans talking about running FreeBSD in VMs; surprised none of them encountered this problem or had no solution for it. Fortunately, you did! Really appreciate you making the time to share the solution. Thanks again.

I think I'm going to stand up a site detailing all the nuances and faults I've encountered, and some I've read about, in a clean FreeBSD install and provide fixes in an attempt to ease the transition process for others. Hopefully, the compendious site will provide some help as it's rather difficult to locate solutions at times.



			
				segfault said:
			
		

> I've had some luck in the past by setting my shell console with the vidcontrol command like this:
> 
> Get the list of video modes your hardware can support by typing the following:
> `vidcontrol -i mode`
> ...



I didn't need to try this solution, as @grimgent's link worked perfectly. Thank you very much for posting though!


----------

